# Deleted



## GLHF (Feb 21, 2013)

deleted


----------



## lilyloo (Jun 20, 2012)

*Re: Is Ruby too thin?*

Eek, yes... way too thin IMHO.

My girl (also a Ruby!) has a couple vertebrae visible in the middle of her spine, but you cannot see her ribs unless he turns to the side. She eats way over the recommended amount on the back of the Acana bag, and she isn't really that active compared to most vizslas.

How much are you feeding your girl? Our girl gets 1 cup 3x a day for a total of 3 cups. She also gets a small (1/4 cup) snack at night right before bed. She weighs in the low 40's and is a good weight for her size.


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

*Re: Is Ruby too thin?*

Yes too thin. 

What is her food/ exercise schedule? 

Our Miles is a little underweight too. It's hard to get weight on him. Yesterday we did a 90 min off leash morning run, 45 min hike at lunch, then my husband took them to the park after work for an hour. And he wanted more still! With all that exercise it's hard to keep weight on. 

We free feed. Miles eats about 4 cups of kibble a day. We supplement with eggs, meat/ fish, cooked veggies, raw food, and he gets a few treats. 

He was recently sick and lost a few pounds so we are trying hard to get weight back on him. He looks best at 52 and he's about 46 right now. We may be making satin balls this weekend.


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

*Re: Is Ruby too thin?*

Good lord Yes

this dog is a rail'



the foods your choosing and not being processed


----------



## GarysApollo (Nov 27, 2012)

*Re: Is Ruby too thin?*

YES feed that girl!

WAY SKINNY!!!


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

*Re: Is Ruby too thin?*

You might consider supplementing with some raw eggs (you can give the whole thing, though she might not like the shell), marrow bones, or some satin balls as MilesMom suggested. Just search the forum for the recipe. I'd try putting 5-8 lbs on her in the next two weeks.


----------



## GarysApollo (Nov 27, 2012)

*Re: Is Ruby too thin?*

I'm sorry, this dog dosnt need a few raw eggs or satin balls it needs food!

I am suprised she has any energy at all but she is still a puppy.

Almost thought I was looking at a picture of a stray picked up in the streets, or watching animal cops.


----------



## chrispycrunch (May 11, 2012)

*Re: Is Ruby too thin?*

WAY way too skinny..... Being a lightweight/lean breed doesn't mean being able to see every bone in their body and sinew in their muscle. I saw a boxer at the dog park one day that was as thing as Ruby....and it took every bit of strength I had to not go over and tell them their dog was way too thin.

You should be able to see the last couple of ribs, and a defined hourglass shape from above. Ruby is definitely on the thin side.










If she's eating all the food you give her, I would certainly up the amount by a decent bit until she starts leaving food in the bowl. As others have said you can supplement with various things. My Wiley gets a tablespoon of coconut oil with lunch to help with his coat. I feed him 2 heaping cups of various Acana dry food for lunch and dinner as well as some treats and bones.

For reference......this is what he looks like @ 7 months and 45 lbs.


----------



## Watson (Sep 17, 2012)

*Re: Is Ruby too thin?*



GarysApollo said:


> I'm sorry, this dog dosnt need a few raw eggs or satin balls it needs food!
> 
> I am suprised she has any energy at all but she is still a puppy.
> 
> Almost thought I was looking at a picture of a stray picked up in the streets, or watching animal cops.


This is exactly what I thought. She needs FOOD!!


----------



## GLHF (Feb 21, 2013)

*Re: Is Ruby too thin?*

Wowzas. I wish you guys could see her in person. She is lean but a complete bundle of energy and spunk. We do baby her and take good care of her, believe me. Just looks neglected 

I'll move up our one-year vet check to sometime this week and see what they say. Thanks


----------



## chrispycrunch (May 11, 2012)

*Re: Is Ruby too thin?*

Why ask for our opinions if you don't want to hear them?


Across the board......everyone said she's way too skinny.......but you still want to confirm it with the vet??? 


We're not trying to be jerks, we're just being honest and want your pup to be as healthy as possible.


----------



## Watson (Sep 17, 2012)

*Re: Is Ruby too thin?*

Honestly, she looks malnourished, not thin. I wouldn't wait for the vet to confirm anything, just up her food intake asap.


----------



## Suliko (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: Is Ruby too thin?*



> Honestly, she looks malnourished, not thin.


Bingo!! Was just about to write that! Either she needs different, richer food or up the food intake. My youngest V Pacsi was a rail but her hip bones never showed like that. How much do you feed her? I used to feed Pacsi 6 cups a day of dry kibble + bones, raw meat, and it wasn't enough. Around 1 yr we finally switched to a different food, and she started to gain weight.


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

*Re: Is Ruby too thin?*



GarysApollo said:


> I'm sorry, this dog dosnt need a few raw eggs or satin balls it needs food!
> 
> I am suprised she has any energy at all but she is still a puppy.
> 
> Almost thought I was looking at a picture of a stray picked up in the streets, or watching animal cops.


I completely agree, but I think the aforementioned raw eggs, satin balls, marrow bones etc .would be a great way to get some weight on her fast because of the fat content! But definitely increase and/or change the food she's on as well.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

*Re: Is Ruby too thin?*



Suliko said:


> > Honestly, she looks malnourished, not thin.
> 
> 
> Bingo!! Was just about to write that! Either she needs different, richer food or up the food intake. My youngest V Pacsi was a rail but her hip bones never showed like that. How much do you feed her? I used to feed Pacsi 6 cups a day of dry kibble + bones, raw meat, and it wasn't enough. Around 1 yr we finally switched to a different food, and she started to gain weight.


2X 
Either she is not getting enough food, or she has a medical problem that needs to be checked by the vet yesterday.


----------



## Laika (Mar 3, 2013)

*Re: Is Ruby too thin?*

I was trying to type a response when my phone became a dud 

But, basically I was going to mention Ruby looking malnourished as well.

Laika gets fed 1.5 - 2x the daily recommended active dog amount of kibble (Acana & Orijen), and no one would say she is anything other than a lean, well muscled, V machine 

I would up Ruby's food intake immediately, let her eat as much as she wants for a while.

Please don't take offense at any of these responses. I don't believe anyone here means to be disrespectful towards you. 

You asked the question because, "everyone" tells you Ruby is too thin, now everyone responding on the forum confirms what others are telling you--people who do see Ruby in person. 

Please don't wait to see a vet before you start working to put weight on Ruby.

Wishing you and Ruby the best.


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

*Re: Is Ruby too thin?*

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2010/12/satin-balls.html

Per the information received after having the Satin Balls recipe checked by several vets/labs:

" Satin Balls is a total canine diet. It can be fed by itself or as a supplement, for however long you wish. My dogs have been on Satin Balls for over a year; the only time that I have fed it alone is when I had a sick dog needing to be built up or an underweight dog that I plan on showing.

The only problem with feeding it by itself is figuring out the amount. It will put weight on a dog in a few days...that's why it is so great to feed just before a show. If you have a dog that is in good weight, but you just want to build coat/endurance, you would have to figure out how much to feed (cal per kg), or you would end up with a fat dog in a very short time. 

At one point, I let (my dog) eat as much as she wanted, just to see how much she would consume. I never got to that point! After a pound pack, she was still looking for more, so I stopped. I have been told a dog will stop eating when full on it, and that you can then gauge the amount needed to maintain weight! 

I just find that per the pocketbook and ease, my dogs do very well on it as a supplement. I give about a 1/4 pound each night to maintain beautiful coats, energy level, and a full appetite...no picky eaters here. 

Just don't try to hide it in the kibble...they will make a mess throwing out the kibble, digging for the Satin Balls! 

My dogs have never gotten sick on Satin balls...not even when I am at a show and feed only that. I feed less kibble, so I saves money there. There is also less stool to pick up as the dogs are able to digest all of the Satin Balls.

I have been playing with the recipe. I now use the Knox Joint Gelatin instead of the plain Knox unflavored gelatin. Since this is high in vit C and protein, and is good for the joints, it would be good for the dogs. They don't seem to mind the added flavor.

I am also adding Flaxseed oil. They probably don't need the added oil, but so far I have not seen it hurt anything.

Fix some up and let your dogs enjoy. They will love you forever and forever!" 

(Great Dane owner)

In response to a question about feeding young dogs satin balls:

*Satin Balls are a supplement to a regular diet designed to add weight to under weight dogs. Satin Balls are NOT a full spectrum diet in and of themselves.*

The below picture is not a satin ball, but it is almost lunch and I am hungry. 
I liked to serve the large satin balls to the dogs frozen. That way they had got a bit of a workout to eat them. Shells and eggs were placed in a blender to crush the shells very very fine. - RBD


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

*Re: Is Ruby too thin?*

way too thin as others have said GLHF, has she always been this thin for her size? My Ruby went through stages when she was growing as looking a bit gangly and sometimes on the thin side. Has she been de-wormed recently?


----------



## Henning (Jun 26, 2013)

*Re: Is Ruby too thin?*

Hi GLHF,

Just to put her weight into perspective, August weighed just over 42lbs before he was 6 months old and he is a lean V. That's 12lbs more than Ruby that is 4months older than he is.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

*Re: Is Ruby too thin?*

Hello, GLHF. I agree with the others, your girl is too thin. Energy and spunk aside, she is looking at lean in the rear view mirror. Your natural response here is to be defensive, but we are only trying to help... honestly and truly. There is nothing wrong with offering eating incentives to get some weight on her. 

Have another look at the photos posted by chrispycrunch. His dog looks perfect.


----------



## Kevin (Dec 29, 2012)

*Re: Is Ruby too thin?*

Yup, far too thin. 

Get some junk in that trunk and hide those ribs away.

CC gives a perfect example of a well built and correct sized V.

Here is a few more. Hegy is more of a slight built vizsla compared to cc's V, still a good example of where your trying to get.


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

*Re: Is Ruby too thin?*

Your choices matter the most RIGHT NOW

Does the mate have a Parasitic infection?

was it even checked?

Long term round worms?

What ever your doing is very wrong 

and not saying this to slam you

I am here to help this 

You must first have the mate Tested by a great Vet

Then you must embrace the core

so all foods are used and processed

and make sure the liver is firing as well

the dog is not skinny it sure is Emaciated 

How long have you watched this core decline how many clean bills of health were passed at your Vet?


That mate ever gets sick it has almost zero chance to war back or beat a thing

this matters as well

We all face bumps

the Mate is (Emaciated)!!

Parasitic infections ?


where were the Tests?

Malnourishment, dehydration these impact all the organs and can destroy even there functions!

skeletal looking state You have this 

Lymphatic systems, anemia even circulatory and urinary and immune function will fail if this core stays like this 

kidneys could be at risk as well

Real whole food choices Pre and pro biotics, digestive enzymes week 2 for life and greens and a great wild fish oil

Vet like 2 months ago You think?

Skeletal looking state matches full body distress

Lean fast muscle groups are the best on any V

not bones

The pics are live the male Big Rud is a Gladiator Red is 71 lbs age 4 not one oz off all core muscle

the pocket rocket Baby Willow 10 months 2 weeks and she is a small girl by DNA before her"


a cutter a sprinter about 38lb today 

All the Best choices For You Today


----------



## v-john (Jan 27, 2013)

*Re: Is Ruby too thin?*

I like my dogs a bit thin, but that seems like just a little to thin. 

For example in the pictures that "crispycrunch" posted, I have a dog that is probably categorized as "thin" but I really think he is in great shape.

I'd run some wormer through him, up his feed, and go from there.


----------



## Vizsla Baby (Nov 4, 2011)

*Re: Is Ruby too thin?*

And I thought our Sadie was thin! Definitely feed that dog a ton more.


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

*Re: Is Ruby too thin?*

Its not just feed it more if the choices are crap You could load a mate like this now with low base food choices and it would matter little

its foods and choices that are fully processed and used and the dog fully digested and used as well as the Supplements needed to fight back 

cell and blood level 

the organs are being punished as well

the core is breached

and last on this topic 

I would fire Your Vet Yesterday if they supported any of this  :

but it comes back to you

Not the Red

another Vet full spec testing yesterday 

and far better real natural food choices as well in bunches that add health and wellness


----------



## zigzag (Oct 4, 2011)

*Re: Is Ruby too thin?*

Let them eat with you


----------



## GLHF (Feb 21, 2013)

*Re: Is Ruby too thin?*

Checking in on Ruby. We did get into the vet today.

The vet rated her a 3 on the scale shown below. Good news is she said there's no need for alarm. We just need to make sure Ruby trends into the 4-5 range instead of staying in 3. The vet confirmed we have an appropriate diet - only need to up the amount she takes in (more calories).

Thanks for the concern everyone. I know Ruby will be happy to hear she gets to chow down on some more food.  No doubt she'll be beefing up in no time.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

*Re: Is Ruby too thin?*

Thanks for the followup, GLHF! I'm sure that, like you said, Ruby will enjoy the additional food. ;D ;D ;D

I hope you'll post additional photos of her once she has some more meat on her bones! It really shouldn't take too long.

When I adopted my boy Willie from the dog pound, he was emaciated. It only took three or four weeks for him to look like a normal, healthy Vizsla.


----------



## v-john (Jan 27, 2013)

*Re: Is Ruby too thin?*

You know, I think that she is a little thin, but not as bad as some people make her out to be. Nothing to be panicking over, that's for sure. Just up her feed and go from there. 
I get told my dogs are too thin pretty regularly. No, they are just in shape. I would guess that a good number of dogs out there are overweight, and people see these fat and overweight dogs and just assume that they all should be like that. Not at all. Keep dogs in shape, they live longer, healthier lives, as a whole.


----------



## Mileysmom (Mar 11, 2012)

*Re: Is Ruby too thin?*

I'm happy Ruby doesn't have any health issues. 

I never follow any guidelines about feeding Miley if she loses weight I feed her some extra home cooked or raw food and when she put on a little weight I take some food away.

All the best,
M


----------

